# Hand Feeding Formula



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

which one of these 2 do you think is better?

I've been using this one 










http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755123

Then I came across this one -









http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3224663


I haven't had any problems with The Exact, It's just awful grainy and I was reading on the Embrace it stays creamy and Stays mixed in solution and in the crop for safe delivery of essential nutrients

So now it has me thinking which of the 2 is actually better 

I looked at Lafeber hand feeding formula - granted it's not a bad price, BUT at least at pet smart(only chain pet store I have in my town) it only comes in a 11 oz container THAT isn't going to last me long 

So now I'm wondering if When i buy more Hand Feeding formula if i should use the Embrace one, or if the Exact is fine. (I won't be out for a while, the last one i bought was a pretty big bag, and I kept the 5pound plastic container (like in the pic) and i normally fill it all the way about 3 or 4 times before the bag is empty.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I've tried both and prefer to stick with Kaytee exact. It is higher in protein as I recall. I don't see any problem with it being grainy! It's a lot smoother than what the parents feed them. Also it has lacto bacillus in it. I'm not sure about the Zupreem.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Check the ingridients, that will tell you which one is best.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I never noticed this before but the Kaytee has *Ethoxyquin (a preservative)
*isn't that the stuff that isn't good for the birds?


and the Embrace has Contains probiotics for proper digestion


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> I never noticed this before but the Kaytee has *Ethoxyquin (a preservative)
> *isn't that the stuff that isn't good for the birds?


yea, no good. I never liked Kaytee's products for some reason. I use Zupreem for their pellets too.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I may get a bag, before the tiels hatch just to give it a try this time around, and see if it's any better in any way then what I'm using 

and if i use it before they're born i won't be switching in the middle of hand feeding them, and If I don't like it any better then what i've been using, Next set of babies Will get fed Exact


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i always use kaytee exact


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I use the Zupreem, and the chicks really like it. However, I have the Zupreem pellets for M&M, and they don't eat them . But at least they eat their veggies I provide


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There was a huge discussion about this on another board a few months ago. And in the end there was no consensus. Some thought the best was Kaytee, some thought it was Zupreem, and others thought it was something else. I started out with Kaytee then switched to Zupreem. I have no idea which one is better and they seemed pretty equal to me. But I'll probably stick with Zupreem because I have an anti-Kaytee bias.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

tielfan said:


> There was a huge discussion about this on another board a few months ago. And in the end there was no consensus. Some thought the best was Kaytee, some thought it was Zupreem, and others thought it was something else. I started out with Kaytee then switched to Zupreem. I have no idea which one is better and they seemed pretty equal to me. But I'll probably stick with Zupreem because I have an anti-Kaytee bias.



I won't buy kaytee food because of the Ethoxyquin ( i know supposedly they're removing it from their food) BUT I never noticed it was in the hand feeding formula too 

A lady that came over the other day to buy the finches, uses Lafeber and said it was great, So I looked at it, on Pet smarts website but they only show it in a 11oz tub - I'm not good with measurements BUT i don't think 11 oz is very much 

I haven't looked for it on dr foster and smith, because I'd prefer to be able to run up to the pet store and buy it when I need it and not have to wait for it to be mailed to me. 

But i might just go look at drs foster and smith, Just to see if it comes in a bigger size.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Lafeber is supposed to be very good. It's made with rice which is very easy to digest.


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

I've always used the Kaytee. Lafeber I found two problems with. It doesn't seem to digest "normally" and though yes, it is "creamy" to start off with, it changes consistency (from like creamy to playdough) inside of a few minutes. I always viewed that as bad... since its probably doing the same thing in the kiddo's crops. The Kaytee seems to be consistent and has more protein (at least thats how it was 10 years ago). I bought the Kaytee this time around... as it was the only available in town in more than a 16 oz. container. Guess we'll seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------

